# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  4000000 mW

## kaspich

projekti bijushi daudz un dazhaadi. Luuk, veel viens - neliels.

Baroshanas bloks 24/7  darbam smagos apstaakljos ar pilnu jaudu.
ieeja: 230VAC
izeja: 12V 4kW
lietderiiba: virs 0.95 pie 4kW

PFC modulis. no 230VAC izveido 400VDC


400/12VDC modulja vadiiba


400/12VDC jaudas modulis


plates:


testi:

----------


## kaspich

interesantaas lietas, ar ko naacaas saskarties:
PFC modulis.
tas, ka pie taadaam jaudaam neies cauri razhotaaja ieteiktaas tipveida sheemas, bija skaidrs. Bet, ir lietas, par ko razhotaajs vispaar nav padomaajis..
tas FAN PFC chipsets nav paredzeets sinhronizeeshanai. To [aareeju sync] neizdevaas veikt nekaadi, attieciigi - naacaas ieviest jittering, lai daudzi shaadi barotaaji, straadaajot vienaa tiiklaa, nenokauj savus ieejas filtrus;
veel ljoti nekorekti bija atstraadaata chipseta darbiiba tuksgaitaa/pie mazaam slodzeem. Paarejas process - vnk briesmiigs. Atklaajaas paaris hardware gljuki pashaa chipsetaa.
Bija skaidrs, ka deelj mezhonigajaam straavaam un aatrajiem paarsleegshanaas laikiem buus jaizmento papildus atdaloshie driveri. Un pat tad - ne velti ir taas namudriitaas MOSFET vadiibas..

PWMO vadiiba.
Tev bija veel interesantaak. Piem., ST krutaakais vadiibas chipsets speeciiga elektrostatiskaa lauka ietekmee gaaja ''raznosaa'' [taa 5V ref barotaajs] un spraaga nost.
ar LTC situaacija bija labaaka [tas gaaja reset un vismaz nost nespraaga], bet arii - piem., adaptiivais [krutaakais] zero-crossing rezhiims bez iipashaam izvirtibaam nebija iespeejams.

PWMO jaudas dalja.
Ja gribaas darba frekvenci ap 100kHz, ar gana aatru paarsleegshanos, probleema ir ar izoleejoshajiem driveriem. Atbilstoshu iisti nav. Vai nu transient spriegumi nekaadi, vai arii reaali aatraak par 10..15V/ns nevelk.
Naacaas izmantot trafinjus. Un gana pasliipeet to vadiibu, lai nevienaa briidi nesanaak falshi impulsi, kas pie shaadaam jaudaam vnk uzlaistu gaisaa visu pasaakumu.
Veel interesanta probleema - reversaa straava sinhronajaa taisngriezii. Paaris nekaadi patenti meegjina sho risinaat, bet.. auzaas. Tad nu naacaas mudriit papildus ''obvesu'' taisngriezha MOSFETu vadiibai.
Veel fundamentaala probleema - AC puses MOSFETu vadiiba. Tie MOSFETi straadaa ljoti dazhaados rezhiimos - saakot ar 0 slodzi katraa pustiltaa [0 graadu faaze, palaishanas briidii], liidz maksimumam [4..6X lielaakam kaa tuksgaitaa]. Un te - tikai taadi namudriiti vadiibas risinaajumi liidz panaakt perfektu paarsleegshanos [ar minimaalajiem zudumiem, tajaa pat laikaa - tuksgaitaa nepaarsniedzot dU/dt].

----------


## karloslv

no kurienes elektrostatiskais lauks?

----------


## kaspich

peec manas saprashanas - no lielajiem U [taa izmainjaam] komplektaa ar dU/dt, kas sasniedz desmitiem V/ns no jaudas gala, kas izvietots 3..5cm attaalumaa.
Katraa zinjaa, transient spriegumi visaam chipseta ieejam bija noveersti, dubulta gnd atdaliishana,  transient I izejaas - tuvu nullei.

----------


## karloslv

Hm, elektroSTATISKS jau tieši nozīmē statisku - pārsvarā vienkārši liels U. Bet U taču tev 400V? Savukārt dU/dt jau atbildīgs par indukciju, elektromagnētisko lauku, tas jau drīzāk tad pie vainas. Jebkurā gadījumā skaidrs, ka šitāds zvērs ir ļoti rūpīgi jāiegrožo. Interesanti, kā būtu jānostrādā kaut kas tāds, lai izietu kaut kādu FCC tipa inspekciju pret radiotraucējumiem  ::

----------


## M_J

Nopietna shēma, kas prasa kārtīgu iedziļināšanos, lai par to izteiktos, tāpēc to tagad nedarīšu. Bet runājot par problēmām ar čipsetu nekorektu darbību, vai nav apsvērts variants gatava specializēta čipseta vietā izmantot mikrokontrolieri? Manuprāt nupat jau ir tādi, kas to varētu tīri labi pavilkt, piemēram, no STM32 saimes.
 p.s. priekšā uz galda stāv kārtējais nosvilušais elektromobiļa lādētājs, kas pēc jaudas, filozofijas un izmēriem ir līdzīgs šim, tikai daudz paviršāk būvēts. Bet ar visiem CE. Tātad var tos CE dabūt.

----------


## kaspich

> Hm, elektroSTATISKS jau tieši nozīmē statisku - pārsvarā vienkārši liels U. Bet U taču tev 400V? Savukārt dU/dt jau atbildīgs par indukciju, elektromagnētisko lauku, tas jau drīzāk tad pie vainas. Jebkurā gadījumā skaidrs, ka šitāds zvērs ir ļoti rūpīgi jāiegrožo. Interesanti, kā būtu jānostrādā kaut kas tāds, lai izietu kaut kādu FCC tipa inspekciju pret radiotraucējumiem


 nu, es fiziku padziljinaati apguvu pirms gadiem 20+  :: 
attieciigi - par formuleejumu precizitaati garantijas nav. Par elektromagneetisko - shaubos. Driizaak teema - pats gaiss kaa dielektrikjis [ar paarejas C] rada potenciaalu starp chipseta ''apakshu'' un ''augshu'', tb, kristaala preteejiem punktiem.

----------


## kaspich

> Nopietna shēma, kas prasa kārtīgu iedziļināšanos, lai par to izteiktos, tāpēc to tagad nedarīšu. Bet runājot par problēmām ar čipsetu nekorektu darbību, vai nav apsvērts variants gatava specializēta čipseta vietā izmantot mikrokontrolieri? Manuprāt nupat jau ir tādi, kas to varētu tīri labi pavilkt, piemēram, no STM32 saimes.
>  p.s. priekšā uz galda stāv kārtējais nosvilušais elektromobiļa lādētājs, kas pēc jaudas, filozofijas un izmēriem ir līdzīgs šim, tikai daudz paviršāk būvēts. Bet ar visiem CE. Tātad var tos CE dabūt.


 par mcu - atkariigs no daudzuma. un no programmeetaja kvalifikaacijas [es teiktu - ASM ir way to go], iespeejams, kaadu FPGA jaaiemauc specifiskaam lietaam.
reizee es briinos, kaa tie Kjiinas Tautas republikas veidojumi iztur hotj kaadu laiku un neuziet gaisaa pirmajaa iesleegshanaa..
bet - stancee tak!

----------


## kaspich

atsaucot atminjaa iisos secinaajumus, kaadus es izdariiju, paciinoties ar shaadaam jaudaam un prasiibu peec lietderiibas:
 MOSFETu paraleelais sleegums ir interesanta padariishana. Un, ne  vienmeer citur veiktaas optimistiskaas simulaacijas un reporti saskan ar  realitaati [jaatdala Gate, razvodka jaaplaano frekvenceem liidz  paarsimts MHz, utml.]. Gadiijaas redzeet gan gjeneraaciju 50..150MHz  diapazonaa, gan Gate izdemoleshanu taas rezultaataa.
Ferrite bead ir  efektiivs risinaajums paarejas procesa uzlaboshanai. Ar vienu niansi -  palielinaas Gate kjeedes Z tajaas [desmiti/simti MHz] frekvencees, kas  palielina risku, ka MOSFET atkaartoti atpeersies valjaa [preciizaak -  tiks liidz aktiivajai modei un tiks izdemoleets]. Shis is iipashi  aktuaali sinhronajiem tiltiem, jo tajos tranja aizveershanaas un Uds  pieaugums notiek dazhaados laikos.
Ir fundamentaala probleema ar  driveriem. Jaa, ir paariitis, kas blokjee Gate peec tranja  aizveershanaas, ir paariitis, kas izmanto divpolaaru baroshanu, bet  taadu woow risinaajumu nav. Taapeec man naacaas margot diskreetus  variantus. Un jaa, neviens no driveriem forseeti nechardzo Gate posmaa,  kad deelj Miilera kapacitaates Uds lineaari kriit no paardesmit V liidz  Umin [tas, ko dara mani/diskreetie].
Nav pilnas funkcionalitaates  sinhrono taisngriezhu driveru sheemai, kaadu izmantoju es [kas ljauj abu  plecu sinhronos likt uz viena radiatora + to source izvadi ir ar  fikseetu potenciaalu - probleemas nerada radiatora kapacitaate].
LTC  seerijas sinhrono taisngriezhu driveri izmanto [kaa var nojaust peec  probleemas] DC, nevis RS logjikas trigerus, kas ir juutiigi pret  baroshanas spanja kvalitaati. Manupraat, rupji - te bija jaabuut  robustam risinaajumam. Pie lielaam jaudaam ciinja par baroshanas  kvalitaati kljuust paskarba [sinhronie tiek draivoti ar 10..20..30A  piikjii].
Ir vadiibas chipseti, kas pie pazeminaata baroshanas  sprieguma aiziet nekontroleetos rezhiimos, kas noziimee -palaishanas  briidii, specifiskas sagadiishanaas apstaakljos [atkaartota palaishana,  spanja raustiishanas, utml] var novest pie taa, ka DC/DC daljas MOSFETi  tiek atrauti aktiivajaa modee. 
Starp citu, domaaju, daudzi ir  redzeejushi 10K starp MOSFETu Gate un Source. Kursh stulbenis saaka sho  tradiiciju, nav skaidrs, bet - pat lielu razhotaaju blokos [par amatieru  konstrukcijaam nerunaajot] liek shaadu ''risinaajumu''. wtf? es  saprastu 100 Ohm. Es saprastu 1K PIRMS taa emiteru atkaartotaaju  divtaktnieka [kad taadu izmento]. Bet - kaada jeega no shaada R?
Shis  ir jautaajums, uz kuru man atbildes nav [taapat kaa - kaapeec 90%  ''inzhenieru'' nespeej apguut OPampus, un zemeeto ieeju kjeedees virknee  liek R, ko dariija pirms 40 gadiem, kad OPampiem bija nenormaalas  ieejas straavas - un taa kompenseeja DC driftu]...

----------


## lauriss

priekš kam tad vajadzīgi 12v ar 300+ A ?

----------


## M_J

Par tiem 10k starp Gate un Source man ir versija. Manuprāt tas ir gadījumam, ja Gate caur nelielu rezistoru ir slēgts pa taisno pie mikrokontroliera kājas, kas manuprāt tomēr nav īsti labi darīts, bet ja tas mosfets nav šādā tiltā ar šādām frekvencēm, bet reizi 10 minūtēs ieslēdz kaut kādu releju, tā dara. Pēc barošanas ieslēgšanas mikrokontroliera kāja ir nodefinētas kā ieejas, līdz brīdim, kad programma nodefinē to kā izeju. Līdz ar to sanāk, ka līdz tam Gate karājas gaisā. Un tie 10k ir, lai tā nebūtu. Ar 100 omiem sanāks pārsniegt mikrokontroliera kājas maksimāli pieļaujamo strāvu. Skatoties uz shēmu arī man iekrita acīs no diskrētām komponentēm taisītie Gate draiveri. It kā ir lērums specializēto mikroshēmu. Izrādās, ka viss nemaz nav tik skaisti. Interesanta tēma ir par to adaptīvo zero-crosing režīmu. Manuprāt tā šados verķos ir tāda kā augstākā pilotāža, viena no visgrūtāk realizējamajām lietām. Interesanti, cik liels sanāca ieguvums lietderības koeficientam šajā gadījumā?

----------


## kaspich

ha, par to 10K teemu. pienjemsim - piesleegts pie MCU izejas. MCU izeja kaa ieeja [statup briidii]. Kas notiek, ja Uds strauji pieaug [paraadoties ienaakoshajam spanim, vai arii - aizveroties otram plecam]?
MOSFETs ar lielu joni caur Millera C21 atmetaas valjaa!!! Un nav pat svariigi - vai tiek liidz aktiivajai modei, vai arii kaut kaadam piesaatinaajumam - sekas ir katastrofaalas [tb, uziet gaisaa].
Kas notiek, ja taads R iemochiits gadiijumaa, kad ir E atkaartotaaju divtaktnieks, bet tranju baazu pusee taada R nav? Tranju baazes ir ''gaisaa'', uzvar tranis ar lielaakajaam nopluudeem, vai ticamaak: pamatiigs I tesiens no MOSFETa puses atrauj pasaakumu aktiivaa modee. Un atkal - kapi.
Tb., taa sadalja ir spilgts pilniigas nejeegshanas piemeers. Ja ko taadu [es] ieraugu sheemaa - man ir viedoklis par taas izstraadaataaju.

Par adaptiivo.
Ieguvums sanaak diezgan iespaidiigs. Dinamiskie zudumi 400V puses mosfetos nokriit pamatiigi plashaa slodzu diapazonaa. Redz, bez adaptiivaas sisteemas var piedziit pasakumu vienaa punktaa [nu, piem., pie max slodzes], bet pie mazaakaam - buus 2..3 reizes lielaaki, kaa minimums.
Ir jau veel viena teema - ok, stacionaarais rezhiims. Bet, strauji mainiigu apstaaklju [Uin, Pout] gadiijumaa adaptviivaa garantee, kas viss pasaakums straadaa korekti. Un tas pie shaadam jaudaam ir mega svariigi.
Shim blokam Ppeak var buut i visi 6kW mieriigi. 400V pusee - pa 2 gab. tranjiem paraleeli. Tajaa pat laikaa, piem., 500W variantam vareetu buut pa 1 gab. Otrajaa keisaa 500W/tranis, maneejaa: 3000W/tranis. tb., lielu jaudu gadiijumaa nevar atljauties nekaadas atkaapes [pat vienreizeejas paarslodzes neturees tie MOSFETi].
Veel sadalja par tehnologjisko razbrosu un parametru atkariibu no temperatuuras. Shitaadam te faazu tiltam jau ir mega ietekme no sinhronaa tilta puses [kursh ir uz iiso paarsleegshanaas briidii, lai forseeti paarmestu primaaro pusi otraa staavoklii]. Ja preciizi nav saskanjota primaaraa un sekundaaraa puse [ja nav adaptiivaas - atkal - saskanjot var vienaa jaudas un vienaa t punktaa] - viss ir slikti reaalos apstaakljos.

nu, piemeeram, ar adaptiivo un izlaiziitu vadiibu primaarajaa pusee pie jaudas X var dabuut zudumos kaadus 40W, dominee konduktiivie zudumi. Ja nav adaptiivaa, nav perfekti salaagots pasaakums - zudumi pieaug liidz visiem 80..100W. Nav krutas Gate vadiibas - 120..150W. Jaa, situaacijaa, kad ekonomeejam uz varu/trafu serdeem, un trafu zudumi ir veel lielaki par ieprieksmineetajiem cipariem, nav jeegas saspringt. Bet, ja gribaas reaalo lietderiibu vors 95% pie max jaudas, ir varianti:
likt mega chupu ar tranjiem, gaazhot lejaa konduktiivos zudumus [izteikti dominee dinamiskie];
vai taisiit krutu vadiibu, un gaazt lejaa dinamiskos..
es izveeleejos otro celju.

----------


## Mosfet

Ar novēlošanos, apsveicu ar atgriešanos. Patiesi AUGSTA līmeņa profesionāls risinājums. Ļoti interesanta shēma, ar visām niansēm. Paldies Tev, Kaspich par to ka publicēji. Gribēju Tev pajautāt vai  Tu vari mazliet sīkāk pakomentēt mosfet driveri, cik liela kopēja kapacitivā slodze, vai ir kāda ocilogramma gate charge. Tuvākā laikā būs jāpamēģina Tavs risinājums, ceru ka nebūs pretenziju par mosfet diskrēto draiveri.

----------


## kaspich

oi, paldies par veerteejumu! ash jaasarkst.
nee, pretenziju nebuus. savulaik bija doma patenteet, bet - paardomaaju. Labaak lai tiek visiem interesentiem.

tas diskretais draiveris risina vairaakas probleemas:

1. lieta, par ko neviens iipashi nerunaa: kad klapee valjaa MOSFET, peec U Millera sasniegshanas Uds strauji kriit, BET tranis jau neatveraas valjaa - liidz briidim, kameer taa Gate paareja tiek uzlaadeta virs Millera spanja [palielus nC] Uds lineaari kriit no 10..15V liidz Umin [ko nosaka konduktivie zudumi]. Es pareekjinaaju - man sanaaca, ka shie zudumi var meiriigi dubultot izreekjinaatos konduktiivos zudumus. shis te diskreetais variants forseeti chardzo Gate uzreiz kaa Uds nokriit zem 15..20V;
2. shis diskretais variants jlajuj pilniigi atdaliit Gate chardzoshanu liidz laikam, kameer Uds ir liels no p.1 mineetaa posma. Tb., var smuki/ar limiteetu dU/dt veert MOSFET valjaa, nebaidoties, ka dU/dt paarsniegs pieljautaas robezhas.
sha pamekleeshu oscilogrammas.


taaks, bildes pakaastas.. 
draiveri vadiija paariiti TK39N60W5
bet, ar shaadiem driveriem MOSFET atlase kljuva ar kaartu mazvariigaaka. mieriigi tiltaa vareeja likt ari ar leenaakaam diodeem.
dU/dt  paarsleegsanaas laikaa tiltaa uztureeju mieriigi 10..20V/ns,  neatkariigi no slodzes. paarsimts ns laikaa Gate uzlaadeeju liidz 15+V,  tranji pa smuko - valjaa.

----------


## Mosfet

Ļoti patīk šis elegantais vienkāršai risinājums kā cīnīties ar Millera plato. Esmu redzējis šis problēmas risināšanu ar diviem limitētiem strāvas avotiem kurus komandē komparators. diskrētā variantā paliela diskrēto elementu kaudze, bet reālu praktisku variantu nebiju redzējis. Paldies Tev. Patīkami ir analizēt Tavas shēmas, katrs mezgls ar nepieciešamo aizsardzību pret demolēšanu, ierobežots sprieguma un strāvas pieauguma vērtības un citām niansēm, vārdu sakot PROFESIONĀLI. Takā draiveri izmēģināšu gan dzelzī gan simulatorā, man gan tādam jaudām kā Tavs modulis nevajag, man jau viss līdz 1kW. Šāds draiveris būtu labs metināšanas invertoriem.
Runājot par Tavu "barotāju ", cik ilgā laika Tev izdevās novest no idejas līdz gatavam maketam? Un vai tas bija sērijveida modelis? Tavs pasūtītājs šķiet bija diezgan dāsns, nav taupījis, nav apcirpis projektu, nedzenājis lieko centu.
Vēlreiz Tev paldies. Ceru ka vēl no Tevis būs interesantu projektu. Veiksmi Tev.

----------


## kaspich

Zin kaa,buusim reaali - galiigi suudains draiveris un kruts cenu maniis par paaris naudaam. Jeb pat ekonomees,jo suudainai gadiijumaa tie mosfet buus jaanjem ar kaartu njipraaki. 
Es vnk savaadaak nestraadaaju - bijusi taa laime,ka nekad nav situaacija,ka jaanjem jebkurs projekts...
Ja ar pilnu jaudu,no nulles shaads projekts prasa.. nu,kaadu pusgadu. Protams,ja rubljus pakalj met,var aatraak,bet -Almiko paaris nedeeljas vienu pcb taisa,uz sveetkiem - veel ilgaak sanaak. Man sanaaca 2 ga. Pfc plashu versijas,un 4 gab. 400/12v pcb versijas. Es saakumaa paljaavos uz vadiibas ic datasheet,ar kuru pakaasu daudz laika,lai saprastu,ka to mironi mociit nav racionaali. 
Projekts bija paredzeets nopietns,un.. ja buutu no manis labaaks komersants,tie bloki ruuktu masveidaa - shobriid ir joma,kur katrs pirmais provee elektriibu naudaa paarveerst ar 1000% profitu..

----------

